# The Term "Furfag"



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

To me, the term "Furfag" doesnt actually mean something bad.  I think that its not offensive to furries at all.  I think that Furfag means a furry that is overly obsessed with the fandom, or something that thinks that they were born a furry or that being a furry makes other furries like you or be there "comrade" (Cid Silverwing).

So, whats your take on the term "Furfag"?


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

It's all about the context.
If someone uses it in a non-derogatory manner, then I take it in whatever the discussions context warrants.
If someone uses it in a derogatory manner, then its an insult.
It's not about the word, but rather how its used.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2009)

It's just another term for furry.

I'm sure it came from Something Awful or whatever but it's a joke.  Still, some people get offended by it for some reason.  How could you take a word like that seriously?




PS -- STOP FURSECUTING ME


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

So if i called a furry that was fapping to some TOTELLY HAWT YIFF a furfag, would that be offensive?  What if that furry was you?


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 27, 2009)

It's just a word. Its the context its used in that determines if its offensive or not. Just like any other word.


----------



## Nick (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't mind it. My friend calls me a furfag. lol he was even nice enough to ask if it offended me.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Nick said:


> I don't mind it. My friend calls me a furfag. lol he was even nice enough to ask if it offended me.




Maybe he just asked that because you werent taking offense to it and wanted to know if it offended you or not so he could know if he should stop calling you it?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> So if i called a furry that was fapping to some TOTELLY HAWT YIFF a furfag, would that be offensive?  What if that furry was you?



Anything is only ever offensive by choice.  Personally no, I wouldn't get offended by that, or furvert or any of the silly words associated with it.

They make me giggle.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Anything is only ever offensive by choice.  Personally no, I wouldn't get offended by that, or furvert or any of the silly words associated with it.
> 
> They make me giggle.



THE FACT THAT YOUR NOT TAKING OFFENSE BLOWS MY FUCKING MIND!  I GOTTA GO BACK TO FAPPING TO SOME TROLL PROHN.

Just kidding im not a troll.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

If you meant it to be offensive.
I react to the malice, not the words.
Even then, I won't react strongly, unless the situation is getting out of hand, and in that case, the 'strong reaction' would be to calm things down.

The only way to get me riled up over something is to slowly push me to the limits of exasperation. Then I rant, and I'm fine.

I'm not really prone to conflict.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Despite all the feedback in this thread, why do furries always baaaaaaaww over fursection, or "Yiff in Hell Furfags"?

brb.... *911*  Hello, this is an emergency!  I bunch of furries are bawwing over fursection!  WE NEED THE WHAAAAAAAAAAMBULANCE HERE RIGHT NOW!!!! */911*


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 27, 2009)

a friendly furry greeting 

hi furfag


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 27, 2009)

fursection? havn't encountered that one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 27, 2009)

Fur fag

Originally created by a Furry to which he called his gay furry friend fur fag


----------



## HavokHusky (Aug 27, 2009)

cause im juust a teeeeeeenage fuuuuuuurrrrfag baaaabyyyyy
yeah, im just a teeeeeenage fuuuuuurrrfag baaaabyyy
listen to iron maiiiden babyyyy
with meeee
ooooooooooooooo


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

YIFF IN HELL FURFAGS!!!!

But really, stop derailing this thread.  I dont want a lock.


----------



## Takun (Aug 27, 2009)

Fucking furfag, stop making threads.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Fucking furfag, stop making threads.



Fucking Furfag, stop flaming in my threads you faggy furfag fag fag.  Lol


----------



## Takun (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Fucking Furfag, stop flaming in my threads you faggy furfag fag fag.  Lol



B:


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> B:



I should post a pic of a bundle of sticks that have fur on them and write "Furfag" underneath it

Or a furry cigarette that says "Furfag" under it.  You britfags will understand this.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

Look, it's all about context. Well, 
                         for example, recently, I have come out 
                         and admitted that I was a furry. 
                         I'm a furry. That means that now I can say 
                         the word, "furfag." On furry sites they
                         usually don't allow "furfag." But because 
                         I'm a furry, it's alright. And with the 
                         new approval of the word, "shit," that 
                         means that finally I am free to say,


Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?
Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?


This is great!!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Since we are all furries, we can use the word "furfag". You see, we are all "Furfags", and since the word shit is okay to say, I can sing this:
> 
> 
> Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?
> Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?



Here there shitty shitty elffag, shitty shitty elffag, how do you do?
Here there shitty shitty elffag, shitty shitty elffag, how do you do?

Thats my song, you dirty fucking blood elf 

Im just foolin'


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Here there shitty shitty elffag, shitty shitty elffag, how do you do?
> Here there shitty shitty elffag, shitty shitty elffag, how do you do?
> 
> Thats my song, you dirty fucking blood elf
> ...



See edited post for more lulz.

Shaddup you "Furfag"!


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 27, 2009)

I kinda understand where you're coming from - sort of like furry art collectors calling themselves 'art whores,' or gays claiming 'queer' as a term for themselves & not a hetero insult. Still I'd put furfag up there with the n-word: in the wrong context it's incredibly insulting, and frankly I've only heard it as part of the expression "Yiff in hell, furfag"


----------



## Baltowolfdog92 (Aug 27, 2009)

To me i dont mind what im called. when i am called a furfag i say your right i am a furry and im gay so therefore whatever. i love being a fur and no one can change my views just cause of a word


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> Still I'd put furfag up there with the n-word: in the wrong context it's incredibly insulting, and frankly I've only heard it as part of the expression "Yiff in hell, furfag"



I've always thought "Yiff in Hell, furfag" was funny as well.

Also, nigger isn't that bad, either...  Like I said it's all about whether or not the person being spoken to takes offense to it.  If you choose not to let a word bother you it won't, and what's the point of doing the opposite?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I kinda understand where you're coming from - sort of like furry art collectors calling themselves 'art whores,' or gays claiming 'queer' as a term for themselves & not a hetero insult. Still I'd put furfag up there with the n-word: in the wrong context it's incredibly insulting, and frankly I've only heard it as part of the expression "Yiff in hell, furfag"


 
So you consider the word Furfag about as bad as the word nigger, despite the word nigger using extreme racism? Whats racist about furfag? You dont choose to be black, but you choose to be a furry. You have no logic. So if i walk up to a black person and said "Hey nigger!" in a friendly way then it would suddenly be alright? That makes no sense at all! Likewise, if a person walked up to me and said "Hey Furfag", how is that as offensive as being called a nigger? I chose to be a furry, so i have to accept the consequences that follow it.

tl;dr... read it you lazy fucks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 27, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I kinda understand where you're coming from - sort of like furry art collectors calling themselves 'art whores,' or gays claiming 'queer' as a term for themselves & not a hetero insult. Still I'd put furfag up there with the n-word: in the wrong context it's incredibly insulting, and frankly I've only heard it as part of the expression "Yiff in hell, furfag"


what N word
Nigga
Negro
Nigerian? 

remember everybody its the context not the word that is evil


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> what N word
> Nigga
> Negro
> Nigerian?
> ...


 

NIGGER!!!!!!!

Also, in the case of nigger, its also the race.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

Furfag is pretty cool guy.  Eh jacks off to gay cartoon animal porn and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Furfag is pretty cool guy. Eh jacks off to gay cartoon animal porn and doesnt afraid of anything.


 
I think AzurePhoenix is a pretty cool guy.  Eh is a newfag who uses old memes and doesnt afraid of anything!

:3


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had furries call me a furfag just as a regular everyday insult. I imagine they really want to just say "fag" and are too afraid of any subsequent consequences of it (what exactly they think will happen, I'm not sure), but I consider it like when Parez Hilton runs around calling people faggots.


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I think AzurePhoenix is a pretty cool guy.  Eh is a newfagoldfag who uses oldshit memes and doesnt afraid of anything!
> 
> :3


Fix'd :3



paxil rose said:


> I've had furries call me a furfag just as a regular everyday insult. I imagine they really want to just say "fag" and are too afraid of any subsequent consequences of it (what exactly they think will happen, I'm not sure), but I consider it like when Parez Hilton runs around calling people faggots.


Fag.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Fix'd :3
> 
> 
> Fag.


 
Your just jealous that Paxil is over 9000 times cooler than you   Yep, i am a hypocrite also.


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Fag.



ohmygodhaetspeech =(


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> ohmygodhaetspeech =(


 
God damnit Paxil! I HATE YOU! WHY YOU HAVE TO GET SUSPENDED FROM TEH UTUBEZ???!?!!??!


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 27, 2009)

Copyright claims.

Oh, and oddly enough, videos pulled due to "hate speech"...


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Copyright claims.
> 
> Oh, and oddly enough, videos pulled due to "hate speech"...


 
Lawl.  Dei3and8 is my homie.  Also, TabbieWolf is my homie also.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 27, 2009)

Just like there's a difference between "Gays" and "Queers" there is a difference between "Furry" and "Furfag"


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> NIGGER!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, in the case of nigger, its also the race.


We prefer the term Afro American...

Wait what the hell?! I'm not part of freakin' America! Fine call me nigga.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

NiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerJew.

EDIT: I was called that multiple times today.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerJew.
> 
> EDIT: I was called that multiple times today.


A black jew... now I know you're lying.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> A black jew... now I know you're lying.



I was called a Jew on trade chat when I said "I do not like Pork ribs".

They are either too dry or too moist..

And a fight broke out on the bus and I put the offender in a full Nelson...Of course she yelled "Nigga, let me go".


----------



## paxil rose (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> A black jew... now I know you're lying.



You watch how to talk to Lenny Kravitz. Right Goddamn now.


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Aug 27, 2009)

I always thought that "-fag" suffix (or similar like terms) was tacked onto most groups for the hell of it, and it's nothing really offensive unless you take things way to seriously.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Education on nigga moments.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHfO01KUjgA


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2009)

What's wrong with the word furfag? I use it all the time.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> What's wrong with the word furfag? I use it all the time.


 
OMG SAME AMIRITE?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 27, 2009)

I call myself a "furfag" sometimes.
It's a nice way to sum up that yes, you are a furry, but yes, you can poke fun at it too.


----------



## Benn (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmm, i thought "Furfag" was a discrimenatory term towards gay furries.   I didnt think it was just something to be tacked on... Oh well, now I know
     *and knowing is half the battle*


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Well it depends who uses it. If it's a close fur friend. Saying it just playing around, i'm fine and find it funyish (Yay for making up words tonmake the sentence sound light hearted ) if someone said it in an angry or monotone tone of voice, it seems kind of offensive, i'll generally try avoid a person who'd say it like that. The only reason Why I don't want to be called fur fag is because it kind of damages my reputation for people who dont know me well or don't know me yet. People would think that I'm gay which I'm not D:    (BTW I don't find being gay wrong at all or considering it an offense, I just don't want the wrong gender flirting with me D:  ) I also don't want people
thinking that the false stereotypes about the fandom are true and thinking i partake in them


----------



## Telnac (Aug 28, 2009)

Like most things, I find it offensive if used in a derogatory tone.  Context means everything.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends entirely on the context it's used in.

ex:
"YIFF IN HELL FURFAG" - Bad
"Why hello there furfag" - Fine


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent... >

I tend to think ppl use it to describe yiffers or yiffy fappers... also if they are gay...

as a word... hehehehhh... is all i have to say...


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

furfag=furry.  dont care.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> furfag=furry. dont care.


 
Shut up Caleb. lol


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

tom is a furfag.
wut now?! :O


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> tom is a furfag.
> wut now?! :O


 
Quit fapping Caleb. :O STOP IT!!!


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 28, 2009)

Furfag means nothing to me... It's nothing more than someone trying to get atcha and I refuse to allow it a meaning.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

nick is a furfag too.


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

Tom and Caleb are both furfags.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> Tom and Caleb are both furfags.


 
Caleb is the definition of furfag.


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyone here is a furfag.


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 28, 2009)

To me, the term "furfag" was not meant as anything other than an insult. For some of us, it may be an accurate description, if we use the term fag as a crude way define our sexuality. (or they could be calling us hairy cigarettes, but this I doubt). However, the term fag has become such a general insult, in terms of being stupid, clumsy, nerdy, or generally different. While personally I don't find being called a "furfag" insulting, to myself, I understand it's intended purpose as an insult, and thus understand if people take it as such. However, much like the N word for black people, if we as the furry populous choose to adopt it as a term of endearment, then so be it.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

this whole fandom is furfaggy.  But nick is the furfaggiest


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> this whole fandom is furfaggy. But nick is the furfaggiest


 
^^ Ur pretty furfaggy urself, there.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to hate the term "furfag" but nowadays I couldn't careless if i was called a furfag. I don't think it will have the desired effect on long term furs when trolls use it to insult them. However new furs may find it insulting.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> ^^ Ur pretty furfaggy urself, there.


 nope nick takes the cake on that one hands down


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 28, 2009)

mirror mirror on the wall who is the biggest furfag of it them all./... WAIT A MINUTE...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 28, 2009)

Well for me it kinda went like this

first mate "oh yeah he's a furfag now"
2nd mate "bit harsh"
1st "i think he prefers it over furfucker"
2nd "makes sense, what do you think furfag"

I face palm and they are pissing themselfs, i don't mind furfag it's funny.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Depends entirely on the context it's used in.
> 
> ex:
> "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG" - Bad
> "Why hello there furfag" - Fine


 
So, you wouldnt mind if i said "hello there furfag.  Pleasent evening we're having, right furfag?


----------



## webkilla (Aug 28, 2009)

considering how most *chan users use fag as a suffix for damn near anything - then it doesn't have much meaning really

oldfag, newfag, drawfag, writefag, furfag... its all gay to me


----------



## Ratte (Aug 28, 2009)

STRAIGHTFAGS what

It's just a common suffix now.  :V


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

Just another way to refer to a furry, I find.
My boyfriend calls me it a lot.


----------



## Slade (Aug 28, 2009)

I always tell my friends that they're furfags and tell them to yiff in hell. I'm the furriest of the bunch, too. :hypocriticaldouchebagsmileyface.jpg:


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn Faggots.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 28, 2009)

It's gibberish. The idea of making up a word and deciding people will be offended by it is ridiculous. That people are actually "offended" by it is even more ridiculous, and those "offended" by it are probably self-centered people more "offended" by the idea that there's someone who doesn't like them than anything else.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?
Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?
> Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?


Tell me when you finish the song.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 28, 2009)

Words words words words. I probably refer to myself as a furfag more than I do furry. (partly because a degree of self derision makes people less adverse to my furfaggotry)

For those of you who are unaware, -fag is pretty much a commonplace demonymization (is that even a word? Furthermore, does it work in this situation?). Amerifag, Ausfag, Straightfag, Gayfag, newfag, etc. etc. Used to be mostly negative, now less so, depends on context (as with most things. durp).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2009)

What is a furfag? A miserable little pile of faggotry and disgusting fetishes! But enough talk...


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 28, 2009)

Stop replying to this clever troll, as he has over 40 posts a day and registered on the 24th. He already said he isn't a furry in another thread, so he's likely digging around for lulz.


----------



## MattyK (Aug 28, 2009)

A petty insult used by most trolls or unassociated people, originating from SomethingAwful.

It's the internet, so what if I'm being flogged with the term "furfag" by a few dozen fourteen-year-old no-lifers sitting in their mother's basements?
I just wish people would get that hint sometimes, and not start these outrageous flame wars because of it.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 28, 2009)

MattyK said:


> A petty insult used by most trolls or unassociated people, originating from SomethingAwful.
> 
> It's the internet, so what if I'm being flogged with the term "furfag" by a few dozen fourteen-year-old no-lifers sitting in their mother's basements?
> I just wish people would get that hint sometimes, and not start these outrageous flame wars because of it.


Gives 'em something to do and not allow them to turn into some kind of fail emo.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Stop replying to this clever troll, as he has over 40 posts a day and registered on the 24th. He already said he isn't a furry in another thread, so he's likely digging around for lulz.



Please give me a link to this thread.  Does not loving yiff make me not a furry?  Maybe my definition of furry is different than yours.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 28, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Please give me a link to this thread. Does not loving yiff make me not a furry? Maybe my definition of furry is different than yours.


 
BOO YOU SUCK


----------



## Glitch (Aug 28, 2009)

Allllll abut connotation.  

But, then again, I can't deny that I am a fur that is overly-obsessed with the fandom and that I am a "fag", so "Furfag" suits me perfectly.  XD

But, if it is meant as an insult, I guess I get rubbed wrong with it.


----------



## dustinrevees (Aug 28, 2009)

i dont think its a "furry that is overly obsessed with the fandom"
i thing its a furry that happens to b a fag lol
if it was describing a obsessed fan then it would b a "furHAG"
just like a obsessed fan of fags are fag hags lol
and im a fag so i would know lol


----------



## CatCase (Aug 28, 2009)

dustinrevees said:


> i dont think its a "furry that is overly obsessed with the fandom"
> i thing its a furry that happens to b a fag lol
> if it was describing a obsessed fan then it would b a "furHAG"
> just like a obsessed fan of fags are fag hags lol
> and im a fag so i would know lol



Of course you'd think that you crazy mo fo  <3


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

People associate the term 'FurFag' meaning 'Furry'; directly translating the two into each other.

I think it really is just a misuderstood connotation of 'Furry', and shouldn't be encouraged by saying, "Yeah, I'm a gay furry.  So what?", when being accused of being a furfag, because its negatively reinforcing the connotation.


----------



## yezt (Aug 31, 2009)

Furfags = Depressed lonely teenage shut-ins.

In the eyes of the internet, in other words, everyone here.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 31, 2009)

yezt said:


> Furfags = Depressed lonely teenage shut-ins.
> 
> In the eyes of the internet, in other words, everyone here.


Well what do you know.


----------



## yezt (Aug 31, 2009)

*RAEG*









I do believe these are relevant.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 31, 2009)

yezt said:


> Furfags = Depressed lonely teenage shut-ins.
> 
> In the eyes of the internet, in other words, everyone here.


 
Yes your description is 100% correct.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2009)

yezt said:


> Furfags = Depressed lonely teenage shut-ins.
> 
> In the eyes of the internet, in other words, everyone here.





Mr Fox said:


> Yes your description is 100% correct.



Whatever, this is just a very poor attempt at trolling.

EDIT: Either that or you are both extremely narrow minded.


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Anything is only ever offensive by choice. Personally no, I wouldn't get offended by that, or furvert or any of the silly words associated with it.
> 
> They make me giggle.


 

I agree.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Tell me when you finish the song.



Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do?
Hey there! Shitty shitty furfag, shitty shitty furfag, how do you do? 

I'm done.


----------



## Klay (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the term fag is fun to say and sounds kind of sexy. XD

I think furfag is also fun to say, but not sexy; It's just funny.


----------



## Dass (Sep 14, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> To me, the term "Furfag" doesnt actually mean something bad.  I think that its not offensive to furries at all.  I think that Furfag means a furry that is overly obsessed with the fandom, or something that thinks that they were born a furry or that being a furry makes other furries like you or be there "comrade" (Cid Silverwing).
> 
> So, whats your take on the term "Furfag"?



When someone says that, I think it's really a euphemism for "I'm a fascist prick!"


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

I was hoping this thread was dead.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 14, 2009)

Its the nicest word you can use to describe a furry lol though if I was called one it doesn't make much sense, I am a furry though not obsessed with the fandom and I'm straight x3


----------



## Anthan (Sep 14, 2009)

Originally started as an insult by stupid people. Then people realised that it wasn't that insulting and was actually quite funny.
Nowadays 'furfag' is an informal term for furry (as 'bloke' or 'guy' is for man).

I don't find it insulting and if anyone ever means it as a insult, I start laughing my tail off at them.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 14, 2009)

Completley unacceptable. Once, I as called a 'skunk f**ker'. I broke the nose of the person who said that to me.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 14, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Completley unacceptable. Once, I as called a 'skunk f**ker'. I broke the nose of the person who said that to me.



Impressive.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Completley unacceptable. Once, I as called a 'skunk f**ker'. I broke the nose of the person who said that to me.


Internet tough guy spotted


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 14, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Impressive.


 Indeed, dear colleague. Let us contemplate on this amazing feat for a minute.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Sep 14, 2009)

As stated earlier it's the context. I have friends that I (when joking) call them Mexicans. They obviously know it's a joke however, and poke fun at me back.

The whole "Yiff in hell, furfag!" thing I take to be an insult due to the fact that it's mostly used by furry haters or random trolls. In the case of the latter, I generally pay no attention to it. 

I have a few friends who call me a furfag and then tack on an extra fag somewhere because I'm gay. Don't really care, because again, I know they're joking. 


Also, the N word was used WAY too many times on the first few pages. Lol.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Yknow, lately ive been getting trolled by a certain person that calls me a furfag out of derogitoriness.  I really could care less what someone who wishes me harm thinks.  

Dont you seem to see the logic in this too?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh yes, furfag = furry cigarette, ya smoker.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh yes, furfag = furry cigarette, ya smoker.



LOL. You're silly.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> LOL. You're silly.



inorite?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> inorite?



No abla Ingles.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> No abla Ingles.



Tu es muy mal.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Tu es muy mal.



SHIT! NO ABLA ESPANOL!!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> SHIT! NO ABLA ESPANOL!!



Was ist das?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Was ist das?



What did you say to me five posts ago?

Also, I got that.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> What did you say to me five posts ago?
> 
> Also, I got that.



Tu es muy mal. = You are very bad.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Tu es muy mal. = You are very bad.



No before that.

Also, what does that mean?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> No before that.
> 
> Also, what does that mean?



Oh.

Watch closely...

inorite?

i no rite?

I know, right?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Oh.
> 
> Watch closely...
> 
> ...




Don't be mean to me. (not gonna cry. NOT GONNA. CRY)

Also, I meant what did you mean by "I am very bad"?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Don't be mean to me. (not gonna cry. NOT GONNA. CRY)
> 
> Also, I meant what did you mean by "I am very bad"?



You were very bad to lie to me by trying to speak in Spanish.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> You were very bad to lie to me by trying to speak in Spanish.




I sorry. Forgive?


----------



## Bacu (Sep 14, 2009)

Trigger said:


> Completley unacceptable. Once, I as called a 'skunk f**ker'. I broke the nose of the person who said that to me.


 


Spoiler



*skunkfucker*


lol u mad


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I sorry. Forgive?



Sure.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sure.



Yay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Tu es muy mal. = You are very bad.


 
Me gusta tacos mhmm =P~


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Me gusta tacos mhmm =P~



Me encanta burritos.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Me encanta burritos.




I feel so white. >__<


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 15, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Me encanta burritos.


 
mi tambien :3


----------

